# [solved] Xorg-Server 1.9 keine Tastatur/Maus + Grafikfehler

## Inkarnat

hi,

 habe mein System neu aufgesetzt, und jetzt riesen Probleme mit den xorg-server.

Wenn ich versuche fluxbox mit startx zu starten, lande ich zwar auf dem Desktop, aber Maus und Tastatur werden nicht angesprochen.

Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher ob die Konfigurationen stimmen oder/und es Treiber Probleme gibt.

Denn außerdem wird bevor die Grafik korrekt dargestellt wird, ein Grafikfehler gezeigt - komischer Farbbalken im oberen Bereich des Bildschirmes...

```
[I] x11-base/xorg-server

     Available versions:  [M]1.7.7-r1 1.9.2 1.9.4 {debug dmx doc hal ipv6 kdrive minimal nptl sdl static-libs tslib +udev xorg}

     Installed versions:  1.9.4(16:01:07 22.04.2011)(doc ipv6 nptl udev xorg -dmx -kdrive -minimal -static-libs -tslib)

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ######/etc/X11/xorg.conf#######
> 
> Section "InputClass"
> ...

 

```
ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d 

30-mouse.conf  96-synaptics.conf  99-keyboard-de.conf

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ######30-mouse.conf#######
> 
> Section "InputClass"
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ###### 96-synaptics.conf#######
> 
> Section "InputDevice"
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ###### 99-keyboard-de.conf#######
> 
> # /* German keyboard layout */
> ...

 

Bin verwirrt wegen dieser Umstellung mit hal und udev. Was mach ich falsch und muss ich meine intel grafikkarte irgendwo eintragen?

gruß InkarnatLast edited by Inkarnat on Tue Apr 26, 2011 6:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hallo Inkarnat,

das mit Xorg und der Tastaur/Maus kann sehr viele Gründe haben, wirklich weiter kommt man erst wenn man sich genau anschaut was Xorg in den Log schreibt wenn du ihn startest. Lade doch mal bei pastebin-Anbieter deine /var/log/Xorg.0.log Datei hoch oder untersuche diese mal genau.

Wegen der Grafikkarte.. mit den Treibern kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus kann sein das es offene (xf86-video-intel) und einen closedsource (Intel GMA-Driver?) Treiber gibt. Wenn du gar nichts speziell installiert hast wird meist der VESA-Standard-Treiber verwendet der aber nicht wirklich optimal läuft sondern eher ein kleinster gemeinsamer Nennen ist der auf (fast allen) Karten läuft damit der Nutzer wenigstens ein Bild hat.

Ah hier habe ich was aus dem inoffiziellen Gentoo-Wiki bezüglich des Treibers:

 *Quote:*   

> The intel driver is for most Intel on-board graphic adapters, of the 'Intel Graphic Media Accelerator' series. Set VIDEO_CARDS to intel in /etc/make.conf. The package is named x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel in Portage. See Intel GMA for further instructions. 

 

Generell ist es so das wenn man den x11-base/xorg-server oder war es x11-base/xorg-x11 auf eine neue Version upgegraded hat, muss man auch die Treiberparkete wie z.B. x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev neu bauen (emergen) da der Server diese nur laden kann wenn diese entsprechend für diese Version gebaut wurden. Aber so etwas fällt dann in der Xorg.0.log auf..

Du hast vermutlich "nur" Tippfehler in deinen Config-Files?

 *Quote:*   

> ###### 99-keyboard-de.conf#######
> 
> # /* German keyboard layout */
> 
> Section "InputClass"
> ...

 

Ich hab jetzt leider nicht so viel Zeit mich eingehender zu beschäftigen muss das schöne Wetter noch genießen :)

Viel Spaß noch mit Gentoo/Xorg und hoffe ich konnte dir zumindest ein bisschen weiterhelfen.

----------

## Inkarnat

hi,

 @ChrisJumper : Vielen Dank hat mir schon groß geholfen:

  Habe mit emerge -av x11-base/xorg-drivers festgestellt, dass 

X11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard nicht installiert war. 

Und die x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel musste ich nochmal wegen geänderten USE-Flags emergen.

Lustigerweise habe ich jetzt in Fluxbox Mouse-Support, aber Tastatur wird weiterhin nicht erkannt und Grafikfehler bleibt auch weiterhin.

(Habe aber mittlerweile die /etc/X11/xorg.conf gelöscht )

gruß Inkarnat

----------

## MarcenX

Hallo,

weiß ja nicht was du für eine Tastatur hast. Bei meiner Logitech-Tastatur musste ich erst HID Devices im Kernel einrichten.

Ist unter 

-> Device Drivers 

         -> HID Devices

           -> Special HID drivers

            -> -*- Logitech devices

----------

## Inkarnat

hiho,

 Mein Xorg.0.log findet sich hier: http://pastebin.com/9y266wT3

@ChrisJumper: Der Tippfehler kam nur durch das kopieren ins Forum zustande - im Orginal gibt es keine.

@MarcenX: Den X-Server installiere ich auf einen Toshiba Satellite Satellite A200 Laptop , ich hoffe ich habe keine Einstellungen in der /usr/src/linux/.config die fehlerhaft sind...

    Hier die .config : http://pastebin.com/E0dgMHL5

    Hier die make.conf : http://pastebin.com/UY1aPVyC

gruß Inkarnat

----------

## ChrisJumper

So würde ich die make.conf anpassen:

 *Quote:*   

> VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

 

Also den Vesa und fbdev herausnehmen. Vesa einfach weil dieser Treiber wohl bei dir geladen und verwendet wird.

Und dem Kernel noch wie hier: Intel_GMA - Gentoo-wiki.com angegeben, folgendes hinzufügen:

DRM_I915_KMS=y

anschließend neu kompilieren.

Ich würde alles was mit Eingabegeräte-Konfig-Kram (Maus, Tastatur, Synaptics) zu tun hat, aus deiner /etc/X11/xorg.conf herausnehmen. Denn aktuell hast du das glaub ich auch zwei mal drin (ein mal dort und in den einzelnen Unterverzeichnis-Dateien, diesen einzelnen Konfigdateien).

Auch wenn du kein Archlinux hast, man kann da wunderbar in deren Wikis nachschlagen. hier z.B. für die Konfiguration zu Synaptics. Achte auch auf den Punkt: The touchpad isn't working, Xorg.0.log shows "Query no Synaptics: 6003C8"

Denn ganau das Problem hast du auch. Dort steht:

 *Quote:*   

> Notice how 2 differently named instances of the module are being loaded. In some cases, this causes the touchpad to become nonfunctional.
> 
> we can prevent this double loading by editing our /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-synaptics.conf file. We should add MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*" 

 

/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-synaptics.conf

```
Section "InputClass"

      Identifier "touchpad catchall"

      Driver "synaptics"

      MatchIsTouchpad "on"

      MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

            Option "TapButton1" "1"

            Option "TapButton2" "2"

            Option "TapButton3" "3"

EndSection 

```

Den Rest wollte ich mir zwar noch anschauen, aber ich muss jetzt leider weg. Ich melde mich heute Abend noch mal wenn mir noch was auffällt und ich mehr Zeit habe.

----------

## Inkarnat

hi,

 vielen Dank für die Hilfe!

@ChrisJumper Habe make.conf und kernel entsprechend deiner Tipps modifiziert - Grafikfehler ist verschwunden!  :Smile: 

Die /etc/X11/xorg.conf habe ich eh schon (wie oben bereits gesagt) mittlerweile gelöscht um eine Fehlkonfiguration zu meiden.

Tastatur bleibt nach wie vor tot....

gruß Inkarnat

edit: Unter https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Category:Input_devices_%28English%29 finde ich leider nicht über Tastatur-Probleme

----------

## ChrisJumper

Dann packe bitte noch mal einen aktuellen Xorg.0.log hoch.

Hat denn dein Touchpad jetzt funktioniert?

Sonst probiere mal meine evdev-config.

```
cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf 

Section "InputClass"

Identifier "keyboard"

Driver "evdev"

Option "XkbLayout" "de"

Option "XkbModel" "evdev"

Option "XkbOptions" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

MatchIsKeyboard "on"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

Identifier "pointer"

Driver "evdev"

MatchIsPointer "on"

EndSection
```

----------

## Inkarnat

Super! Mit deiner evdev-config hat es geklappt.

Jetzt funktioniert im Grunde alles (habe nur keine Tilde in der Tastatur...).

gruß Inkarnat

----------

